# GSM Team 4 Adelaide CO KS



## Jango911 (Sep 12, 2013)

Dear All,

I have been assigned with e subject team & CO. It has been over two weeks from now & I have fulfilled my Docs Reqs, PCC while Meds are scheduled in this week.

Just a general query, does anyone have any experience from the same team/CO, please share on this THREAD!!!

Br, JaNgZ.


----------



## Abrar warriach (Nov 8, 2013)

I have the same team but different CO


----------



## Jango911 (Sep 12, 2013)

Abrar warriach said:


> I have the same team but different CO


Thanks Abrar,

I guess my CO KS is unique . . .


----------



## Jango911 (Sep 12, 2013)

Abrar warriach said:


> UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


No, as I'm of 190 Visa subclass


----------



## Jango911 (Sep 12, 2013)

Team 4 co ks ???


----------



## madpk (Sep 4, 2013)

I am with GSM Team 4 with CO named CB, I have submitted all documents and my medical was completed on 27 Dec now waiting for CO reply. And I have not received above email since I am on 489 visa.


----------



## Abrar warriach (Nov 8, 2013)

madpk said:


> I am with GSM Team 4 with CO named CB, I have submitted all documents and my medical was completed on 27 Dec now waiting for CO reply. And I have not received above email since I am on 489 visa.


Did you undergo for medical as per your CO request?


----------



## madpk (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes, requested further documents like pay slips, bank statements, tax returns for claimed work experience and asked for medical.


----------



## Jango911 (Sep 12, 2013)

nithila.nagu said:


> Hi
> Could u all update with ur corresponding status..I have been allocated CO from Adelaide team 4 ? How about that team? Are they fast in processing ??


Hi Nithila,

In my personal opinion, they are the BEST TEAM :fingerscrossed: . . . just don't bug them in access and wait for their instructions if they ask for anything in additional . . . 

The only drawback I found was that they don't reply to emails but that is in general as well, as they are not bound to confirm the reception of docs n stuff 

so lucky are the ones with TEAM4 arty:

Br, JaNgZ


----------



## Abrar warriach (Nov 8, 2013)

Jango911 said:


> Hi Nithila,
> 
> In my personal opinion, they are the BEST TEAM :fingerscrossed: . . . just don't bug them in access and wait for their instructions if they ask for anything in additional . . .
> 
> ...


Yeah i am with team 4 too...


----------



## madpk (Sep 4, 2013)

Alhamdulillah I have received by grant letter on 24 Jan.


----------



## Chinthana11 (Jul 4, 2013)

madpk said:


> Alhamdulillah I have received by grant letter on 24 Jan.


wOW ...My Congratz ...madpk:lock1:

Hi madpk,

Which visa u applied 489 FS or 489 SS?

Cheers,

Chin


----------



## Taddow911 (Mar 16, 2014)

Good to know!


----------



## Ullash (Aug 27, 2014)

In TEAM 4, KS
Someone else is reply in place of KS. Done medical test last month before being asked. Had EOI in Feb2014. They are just saying it might take some 'months'. Any idea how long it might take?


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ullash said:


> In TEAM 4, KS
> Someone else is reply in place of KS. Done medical test last month before being asked. Had EOI in Feb2014. They are just saying it might take some 'months'. Any idea how long it might take?


I was told that i have KS as my case officer, how did you get in touch with team 4. What do you mean by "Months"? Can you share your timeline mate


----------



## Ullash (Aug 27, 2014)

I have emailed KS for updates and someone else replied. Almost same reply like KS...same lines...except last line where he said ít might take some months before some starts moving my case.

I m in 189, EOI:1Jan2014, EOI accepted 27Jan 2014, Application submitted 17Feb, Medical (before asking i did it) 11July 2014... thats it


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ullash said:


> I have emailed KS for updates and someone else replied. Almost same reply like KS...same lines...except last line where he said ít might take some months before some starts moving my case.
> 
> I m in 189, EOI:1Jan2014, EOI accepted 27Jan 2014, Application submitted 17Feb, Medical (before asking i did it) 11July 2014... thats it


I am trying for her mail id, Can you share it with me through PM


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

arunm86 said:


> I am trying for her mail id, Can you share it with me through PM


MY CO is JH, COs don't share personal email addresses, rather [email protected] should be used for all correspondence with team 04. When contacting a case officer, please ensure you put the primary applicant's full name, date of birth and either the file reference number or Transaction Reference Number or Request ID in the subject line of the email.


----------



## kangaroo2014 (Dec 18, 2013)

*how to call CO*



Waqarali20005 said:


> MY CO is JH, COs don't share personal email addresses, rather adelaide.gsm.team4 should be used for all correspondence with team 04. When contacting a case officer, please ensure you put the primary applicant's full name, date of birth and either the file reference number or Transaction Reference Number or Request ID in the subject line of the email.


Dear Colleagues,

I had the same team 4 adeliade. Did you try to call the CO? Phone mentioned is 131 881 but how to call??

Thanks for sharing the experience,


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

kangaroo2014 said:


> Dear Colleagues,
> 
> I had the same team 4 adeliade. Did you try to call the CO? Phone mentioned is 131 881 but how to call??
> 
> Thanks for sharing the experience,


+61131881. Actually they are moving at their normal speed but its me who is getting anxious........also would you please share your timelines by adding signature? http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## kangaroo2014 (Dec 18, 2013)

Waqarali20005 said:


> +61131881. Actually they are moving at their normal speed but its me who is getting anxious........also would you please share your timelines
> 
> Thanks WaqarAli20005
> today i got a reply stating " your application is currently undergoing routine assessment of your claims".. meaning some security checks are in progress..I guess it will take some time to process..Lets hope for the speedy grant!
> ...


----------



## kangaroo2014 (Dec 18, 2013)

kangaroo2014 said:


> Waqarali20005 said:
> 
> 
> > +61131881. Actually they are moving at their normal speed but its me who is getting anxious........also would you please share your timelines
> ...


----------

